# Setting Up a Pigeon Room



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Folks,

As I have been feeding "my" feral flock for several months, it has occured to me that one day, I am bound to find a sick or injured pigeon in the group. I have removed string and wire from several birds so far. Fortunately, the damage to their feet was non existent. There are a couple of birds in the flock that do have damage, but seem to be doing alright, including one with one of it's feet cut off at the ankle. He does not even limp when he walks. It looks like that damage happened a long time ago and has completely healed.

I am asking you experienced fellows and gals what types of medicine should I have on hand? Only the basics, because I really can't do a major rehabilitation setup.

I have a small empty room that I can use whenever necessary. I have the hardware (cage, nest box, food and water dispensers, things like that), along with feed pellets. I don't have any grit yet, but will get some. 

I need to know which medicines I will probably be needing. I don't want to stock a pharmacy, but the basics should be on hand.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,



Mike


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mike, 



Some smallish bu large-enough simple Cages...some tables or a table anyway, a chair, a good lamp...some medium high deep enough shelves to have the Cages on ( Cages should be no lower than elbow high, and really, shoulder high is best if one can ).


Quite a few clean, smallish, soft Towells and Tee-Shirt type fabric, soft, Cotton...

Some Electric Heating Pads...


Q-Tips...

Micropore Tape or similar

Tweezers and Cuticle Scissors ( fine slender-narrow type, best for both ) 




Regular 99 cent Bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide ( for diluting and cleaning topical inurys)

'Neosporin' ( common, inexpensive, comes in a tube, Antibiotic for topical injurys ) 

Raw, Apple Cider Vinegar..."Braggs" being the brand-of-choice.

Ronidazole or Metronidazle, or other anti-Canker Medicine(s).

Some sort of Antibiotics - 

Clavamox is prefered for Cat or Dog bites...Hawk injurys...
Baytril, for other kinds of bacterial illness...
Doxycycline is good to have also for things it does well, that the others don't...

A small Weighing Scale, reading in Grams, sensitive enough for weighing typically 150 to 300 odd Gram Pigeons as they gain or lose weight.


"Paedalite" or other Electrolytes, and or raw ingredients to make good ones from scratch when needed.

If dealing with logistically orphanned Babys, then, to study in advance the means of feeding them, and careing for them, which you may wish to try, and, acquiring the accoutremon for that.

Acquiring some of the same, and also additional accoutremon, if you will have ill or injured Adults whom you would need to 'tube-feed' for the time being till they feel better.

So, Baby-Bottle Nipples, Syringes of various sizes and kinds...soft Silicone or other soft Catheters of various diameters.


A Gallon of common household Bleach, and a Plastic, Lidded Bucket, for stearalizing Feed and Water Bowls, disassembled Syringes, or whatever else between uses...(9 parts Water, 1 of Bleach is fine for this, with an hour's soak or so )





That is what comes to mind to me just off the cuff...


Sounds like a lot, but that would be the actual basic 'Kit' all tolled..!


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi there,We just have three empty pet carriers(well two now as we have baby townie in one) a couple syringes of Baytril,bought from the vet for £6.00,plenty of old news papers and old cotton cloths and a couple of metal heat pads we bought of ebay.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thanks Phil*

I want to commend Phil on his post. There are some things I overlooked in my rehab case that I will have to add.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Thank you, Phil, for the list of items. It is a bit more than I expected, however, I will try to got those items. I have to order from the states because I am in the Republic of Korea. Thanks again.

roy-me-boy, I have the items for listed except for the baytril. I will get that.

Thank you for your help.


Mike


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mike, 



It is a pretty big 'List'..!


But everything there is very much what one will need, and likely sooner than later.


Small Cages are fine for the convelesent Pigeon, where one wishes merely for them to stay put and stay still pretty much. Just so long as there is room enough for one to turn around and not mess up his Tail...so, like 18 inches by 18 inches is good...and having a half a house Brick in there for them to stand on is nice...they like that, and it helps manicure their Nails.

Once feeling better-enough, one can take them out for some excercise and Wing Flappings and so on, or allow a free-fly period in the room, for further observation, pending release.



Phil
l v


----------

